# Topics > Pet tech > Pet toys >  Felik, AI pet companion, Angry Lychee LLC, Kirkland, Washington, USA

## Airicist

felik.ai

youtube.com/channel/UCU8uiZrQrk-HDLwRHOGIjLw

linkedin.com/company/angrylycheellc

Founder - Yuri Brigance

"Felik - Intelligent Pet Companion" on Kickstarter

"Felik - World's First AI-Powered Pet Toy" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Felik - AI Pet Companion

May 18, 2017




> Felik is the first artificially intelligent pet toy which uses an infrared camera & computer vision algorithms to play with your pets as well or better than a human can

----------

